# Odp positions



## Glenn599 (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of any hospitals looking for ODPs. Thanks.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Glenn599 said:


> Does anyone know of any hospitals looking for ODPs. Thanks.


Two questions, whats an ODP, and are you on the right forum, you have indicated you are an expat in the U.S.A, not Canada.


----------



## Glenn599 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am on right page. I am in uk looking to get a position as an ODP in USA or Canada. An ODP stands for operating department practitioner. I can basically assist surgeon or anaesthetist and recover patients after a procedure.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Glenn599 said:


> I am on right page. I am in uk looking to get a position as an ODP in USA or Canada. An ODP stands for operating department practitioner. I can basically assist surgeon or anaesthetist and recover patients after a procedure.


I just Googled "ODP in Canada", as I am sure you have done, and, like in the States, it does not appear to be a proffesion in Canada, at least not under that title. Unless of course you are an "Overdraft Protection Specialist". LOL. I also just text a friend who used to be an XRay tech at our local hospital, and she has never heard of it. The closest she can think of would be an "anasthesiologist", so maybe Google what they do in Canada/America and see how close it is to what you do. Good Luck


----------

